# new to the forum. I have a john deere 345 it won't move



## chris54 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to thew forum,chris54 !
Tell us more about the problem. Is it a hydro trans,or gear ? Does it make any sound (whining/grinding) ? Have you checked to see if it didn't shear a pin/shaft /


----------



## chris54 (Oct 20, 2012)

The tractor is a hydrostatic drive it won't go forward or back and it won't lift the deck either. Checked fluid level it's ok checked linkage it's ok and checked drive belt it's good.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The hydro might need to be purged, or in bypass mode. Could the hydro freewheel lever be out by chance? I have done this before pull it out to roll the tractor then forget to push it back in.


----------



## chris54 (Oct 20, 2012)

No on the bypass . I was just mowing along and it just quit working, when I try to move it , it moves slightly but then stops. Is there a keyway on the drive pulley on the trans?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

chris54 said:


> No on the bypass . I was just mowing along and it just quit working, when I try to move it , it moves slightly but then stops. Is there a keyway on the drive pulley on the trans?



I have had mine come off the axle/ rearend pulley, and it caused a similar issue like this. It is hard to see but if you can take a peek at the rearend pulley to see if the belt is off. At a glance it might appear to be on but somehow gets out of the keeper. It will still try to move but cant just as you mentioned, and will also chew up the belt.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Hate to say it but in the long run it might be best to pull the rear pan that covers much of the drive train and rear tires. Once exposed you should have a pretty good view of things. At this point I suspect it has something to do with the engine to trans drive belt.

Of the GT's I've had over the last 40 yrs, have never had one that wasn't shaft drive. So by lack of experience with belt drives I can't be of too much help when the belt drive is at issue.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

chris54 said:


> No on the bypass . I was just mowing along and it just quit working, when I try to move it , it moves slightly but then stops. Is there a keyway on the drive pulley on the trans?



The drive pulley just turns the pump, and the pump turns the wheels it would have to be a loose belt, or belt is off, etc.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

By the fact the hyd deck lift isn't working is a good indicator that either the input shaft isn't turning or the possibility there is some wrong inside the trans.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> By the fact the hyd deck lift isn't working is a good indicator that either the input shaft isn't turning or the possibility there is some wrong inside the trans.




Yep like the pump has quit, or is stopped up.


----------



## mowerguru (Oct 24, 2012)

Your belt is off or broken or the transmission input pulley is stripped. Deere made it softer than the shaft so it would strip out first. You will need your product i.d. # to get the correct parts from your dealer our go to www.homesteadsuperstore.com to lookup the parts yourself.


----------



## chris54 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

